# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Little visitor

## ilovemylizard

One of my neighbors came by today, asking for my help...apparently her daughter had found a snake in the house, and was absolutely terrified...


Not knowing what kind of snake it was, I went over to her house with gloves and hooks...I was expecting something large and aggressive, from the look of horror on her face...


So here is the *big, scary snake* that had this poor woman ready to move out of her own house, LOL...











I don't know the species, but he sure has some neat colors :Smile: 

After the pics, I released him at a small lake near my town...

----------


## aaramire

Thats a garter snake if I'm not mistaken....cute little guy! I am surprised he let you hold him, normally they freak out and bite a lot! Nice save  :Smile:

----------


## mainbutter

hmm.. eastern colorado?  I'm not sure.  If it were east, south, or north of you I'd say it was some kind of garter snake, but I know nothing about that area of the US(or anything west of you either)

Sure is a cute little guy  :Very Happy: 

As much as I want to laugh at your neighbor for freaking over a little snake, at least she didn't try to pick it up without knowing whether or not it was poisonous.  A neighbor of mine when I lived in Louisiana got bit by a 3-inch long 1 cm(or skinner) wide baby copperhead that way, thought it was a little garter or something.

----------


## Mike Schultz

Definitely a variety of garter snake  :Smile: 

And yeah, the adults are usually very nippy but I have always been able to pick neonates like that up off the ground wherever I find them and they just slither around in my hands wodering what i am.

----------


## ilovemylizard

Thanks guys...I figured some kind of ribbon snake or garter...just wasn't sure which one...I know there are a bunch of different kinds...

He was freaking out pretty badly when I first picked him up, musked me really good...stinky little thing, LOL

I had to keep a good grip on him, he was trying to launch himself off my hand...

----------


## whitewolf

aww it's just a little guy. Where in the house was it? I know some people end up finding them in the bathroom.

----------


## ilovemylizard

> aww it's just a little guy. Where in the house was it? I know some people end up finding them in the bathroom.


He had crawled out from her kitchen (when she saw him) and had wedged himself under a loose corner of linoleum floor tile when I got there...

I was suprised how small he was...even smaller than a baby corn...I had brought a plastic tote  to put him in...and realized he could have crawled right through the air holes...

----------


## whitewolf

haha that must have been a good laugh. That's cute it was under a tile.

----------

